
JavaScript realtime chat like Facebook/gmail web style - elovelle
https://github.com/lovelle/jquery-chat
======
elovelle
built with jQuery + Node.js + Socket.IO (python server is also available)

to see demo you can visit: [http://jquery-chat.net/](http://jquery-chat.net/)

